# Looking for help starting field training



## Goldenheartretrievers (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone

I have a 7mo old female that I would like to train and show in field. Because I'm a newbie at this I'm looking for a specialized trainer in field and I can't seem to find any training facilities in my area. Does anyone know of a field training facility or trainers around Exton PA? I'm willing to travel to a training facility. 

Also does anyone have any tips on what I can and how to start training her in the meantime? Thanks for your help


----------



## Goldenheartretrievers (Apr 29, 2013)

I just found a trainer in Dallas, PA. Puppy Basic Training, Hunt Test Training, and Gun Dog Training in Pennsylvania by Final Flight Retrievers Has anyone heard or used this trainer/training facility before? They would take Katy for 4-6mos so I'm a little hesitant because she would be gone for so long and I wouldn't be able to see the training. I'm really new to this so I don't know if this is the normal procedure or not. Any thoughts and advice are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I got started by going back to my girl's breeder. She referred me to someone locally. My GR club also had a great field group for training. I personally don't have the budget to send my girl off for training. What are your goals? What is your puppy's breeding? Any particular reason why you want to send your dog off versus working with a local trainer and keeping the pup at home? Has anyone evaluated your pup for ability or desire or drive? Just curious. I'm a newbie too!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

I just posted this link on another thread, but just in case you didn't see it ... at the following link you will find (after a couple of articles) a list of field training contacts. I noticed several in Pennsylvania.

http://www.grca.org/pdf/events/field/brownfieldcontacts.pdf

I hope it helps. 

FTGoldens


----------



## Goldenheartretrievers (Apr 29, 2013)

Katy is from confirmation show lines; she doesn't have any field in her background. The GR clubs I've found only do agility, rally, and obedience. The only reason I would send her away is because I can't find any trainer close to me that doesn't keep her. I just want to get into this for fun, I didn't have anyone evaluate her but she really enjoys fetching.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

FT,
Excellent article! 

One thing I did hear over and over again in my field training group - is obedience is the cornerstone to field work. My dogs are definitely a work in progress.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Goldenheartretrievers (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks so much, the was very helpful!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Sorry I was typing at the same time as you. If you click on Lucy's name in my signature, you can go to her pedigree. She's all show. A few junior hunt titles and a few working certificates, nothing else. You can go back like 8 generations before you find a single field dog. So I'm with you on that. Conformation dogs can be super birdy though. My girl Lucy snatches them out of the air when she can. So your girl might be the same way. I would still go back to her breeder and ask if they have someone to refer you to. It might take a few phone calls around to find the right person. You can go to www.akc.org American Kennel Club - Event and Awards Search For a list of events in your area next year. Maybe attending events you will find other people with goldens and they can refer you to someone. For more detailed information on field trials and hunt tests, you can go to www.entryexpress.net You will have to register for the website, but then you can access the premiums. Look at hunt tests and field trials coming up in your area. I'm going to guess there probably isn't a lot in PA in the winter though. In my area an AKC retriever club teaches field classes in the winter. When you go to entry express, look at the individual premiums to see which retriever clubs are putting them on. Then you can look up the club and see if they do any training.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Here is a link to Keystone Lab Club I think they are in your area.
Keystone Labrador Retriever Club

They may have someone who specializes in field work who could help you.
I don't know anything about the trainer you mentioned but the people at Keystone may be able to give you a recomendation.

Also here is a link to the Retriever Training Forum you could post on there to see if there are any field clubs in your area.
RetrieverTraining.Net - the RTF


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Goldenheartretrievers said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have a 7mo old female that I would like to train and show in field. Because I'm a newbie at this I'm looking for a specialized trainer in field and I can't seem to find any training facilities in my area. Does anyone know of a field training facility or trainers around Exton PA? I'm willing to travel to a training facility.
> 
> Also does anyone have any tips on what I can and how to start training her in the meantime? Thanks for your help


You could try Bridget Bodine. She does a lot of retriever training, and could probably help you. She is the head trainer at DeCoverly. She has worked with a lot of show bred labradors and is about 2 hours from you. 
Decoverly English Setters

If you want to train the dog yourself, there is Del Bay retriever club;
DBRC

Pineland Retriever club; Pineland's Retriever Club

Navesink Retriever club; NRHRC
Navesink is a NAHRA club, not geared towards AKC but they hold a lot of training sessions.

If you decide to send your dog off with somebody I would recommend that you go and watch them train and make sure you are comfortable with their methods. 
I personally would not send a dog off for 4 - 6 months if I didn't know the trainer.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

One club I left out is Waterland Retriever club which is geared towards beginners;
Waterland Retriever Club
Anne Hunter; 
[email protected]

I think their next session is in February or March. They hold training sessions in different places each month.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Also Bob Samios with Presque Isle Retriever Club near Erie (no idea if that's near you or not) is a great contact. He has show-bred goldens, one he put a Master Hunter on sans ecollar. Super nice guy and does have training sessions. Try googling Presque Isle. Best of luck!


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

I can second Bob Samios. He is a great guy and will surely help you out.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

All three of my Golden's are field trained. I use a professional trainer and it is expensive, but I run the dogs in Hunt Tests which my wife, dogs, and I truly love as a family sport. You can do the training yourself if you are committed to a lot of study and learning and spending lots of time with your dog training (you also have to have access to a large open area to run your dog). If you go this route you should purchase a video program which will walk you though the process. Their are a few good ones, I use Evan Graham's "Smart Works"...but others are available. 

I also hunt ducks and pheasant with my pack, what great fun we have. You will fully enjoy this sport....and don't be afraid of competitive obedience as this also reinforces field work and the dogs love it also....they love to show off their stuff! Sorry I am not in your area, so I cannot recommend anyone to you.

Start now working on basic obedience, usually by going to a good local obedience class...check with your local Golden Retriever Club for references. They can also help with references on field trainers. 

Finally, in Field training you can do two different events. Field Trials which are competitive running against a group of dogs...only the best of the day win. And Hunt Tests, which is not competitive as each test has a set of standards that the dog must complete...in theory all dogs can pass the tests....we like this best, competing against ourselves and our training with the dogs. You can look on the AKC website and find a lot of detail on these events....Good Luck!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

goldlover68 said:


> Their are a few good ones, I use Evan Graham's "Smart Works"...but others are available.


If you elect to look over Smartwork and follow it, feel free to contact me anytime with any questions you may have as you go.

EvanG


----------

